# Spinning from sheep



## Cdousi (Mar 12, 2013)

I saw a video on YouTube where a women was spinning from her sheep. My question is, does this hurt the sheep? Would it be like someone spinning hair off of your head? I think it would hurt.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

There are certain sheep that the wool is pulled off instead of cut off. It's called rooing. Maybe this was the kind of sheep she was spinning from. Can you give us a link to the video?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

What. I founf out last year, is that there is a certain breed(s) of sheep that actually shed their coats over a short time frame. Thus allowing the coat to be spun right off the sheep. I think it would be less traumatic than shearing.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

HTTPS://emancipationacres.com. Try this for a link explaining about rooing and what sheep shed their coat. I hope it works.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

https://emancipationacres.com. Type rooing in the search box. Make sure spell check doesn't change it to rooting.


----------



## Cdousi (Mar 12, 2013)

nellig said:


> There are certain sheep that the wool is pulled off instead of cut off. It's called rooing. Maybe this was the kind of sheep she was spinning from. Can you give us a link to the video?


Looks like that is what it is. Here is the link. 



The sheep looked a little uncomfortable, so that is why I thought it hurt.
Thank you. I would have never known.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=rooing+sheep&view=detail&mid=5CBC26ADD265994F0AA25CBC26ADD265994F0AA2&FORM=VIRE This sheep looks quite comfortable. Like a massage. My neice has some Shetland sheep, I sent the video to her. I don't think she ever heard of it.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is cool thanks for sharing.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Some Shetlands roo very nicely. There is a break in the fleece from one year to the next and if you time it just right, the sheep still has a light coating of wool to protect from sun as the new coat grows out. I have roo-ed several sheep when they began looking scruffy before shearing and the wool came away easily and they didn't mind at all. I just got 2 Shetland Cheviots that are 3/4 Shetland and it will be interesting to see if they can be rooed. I don't know of other breeds that do this.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

that is so interesting! My husband sent me camel wool when he was in Iraq, said it was just laying about so he picked it up and sent it to me. Spun really nice.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes...thanks for sharing this info


mama879 said:


> Wow that is cool thanks for sharing.


 :sm01:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I had purchased camel from paradise fibers but it was on back order for some time so I canceled the order do need to reorder one of these days they have baby camel to.


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh....camel. I have a tale--my husband's younger cousin recently married a sweet young lady from Mongolia.. Her parents came here for a visit---they don't speak English, but at a family gathering, with she serving as interpreter, I had a "discussion" with her Dad---it seems some of the family in Mongolia raises camels, and I asked about the wool, what's it like, etc. and he asked if I'd like some! Of course I said yes and he asked how much did I want. ! I just wanted enough to spin and knit me a little something, and his new little granddaughter a little something.
Well no more was said, and I kind of forgot about the conversation, until this summer his wife, Grandma came for a visit, and brought in her suitcase FOUR KMart size bags full!!!!!!
I got about half of it teased, and one bag carded, when I was told at another family gathering that what she brought is only HALF---Grandpa will be bringing the rest when he comes in December!!!!! What should I make and send as a thank You? Should it be from the camel, or should I weave something from my friend 's alpaca?


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Send him your frist born child!!!!!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Isn't that WONDERFUL!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh Donna said:


> Oh my gosh....camel. I have a tale--my husband's younger cousin recently married a sweet young lady from Mongolia.. Her parents came here for a visit---they don't speak English, but at a family gathering, with she serving as interpreter, I had a "discussion" with her Dad---it seems some of the family in Mongolia raises camels, and I asked about the wool, what's it like, etc. and he asked if I'd like some! Of course I said yes and he asked how much did I want. ! I just wanted enough to spin and knit me a little something, and his new little granddaughter a little something.
> Well no more was said, and I kind of forgot about the conversation, until this summer his wife, Grandma came for a visit, and brought in her suitcase FOUR KMart size bags full!!!!!!
> I got about half of it teased, and one bag carded, when I was told at another family gathering that what she brought is only HALF---Grandpa will be bringing the rest when he comes in December!!!!! What should I make and send as a thank You? Should it be from the camel, or should I weave something from my friend 's alpaca?


I would say something typically American, something that he cannot get in Mongolia, something that he can brag about and say "Look what I have and others do not have". You will probably have to really quiz the young lady from Mongolia and see if she knows anything that he would love that is typically American and he cannot get in Mongolia. It is often amazing what people admire in other cultures.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Woah awesome! You have been blessed, for sure.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> Send him your frist born child!!!!!


I agree. I want to be in your family. lol lol Weave him something with it. It sounds like a dream come true. Enjoy It.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh Donna said:


> Oh my gosh....camel. I have a tale--my husband's younger cousin recently married a sweet young lady from Mongolia.. Her parents came here for a visit---they don't speak English, but at a family gathering, with she serving as interpreter, I had a "discussion" with her Dad---it seems some of the family in Mongolia raises camels, and I asked about the wool, what's it like, etc. and he asked if I'd like some! Of course I said yes and he asked how much did I want. ! I just wanted enough to spin and knit me a little something, and his new little granddaughter a little something.
> Well no more was said, and I kind of forgot about the conversation, until this summer his wife, Grandma came for a visit, and brought in her suitcase FOUR KMart size bags full!!!!!!
> I got about half of it teased, and one bag carded, when I was told at another family gathering that what she brought is only HALF---Grandpa will be bringing the rest when he comes in December!!!!! What should I make and send as a thank You? Should it be from the camel, or should I weave something from my friend 's alpaca?


How wonderful for you. I think some made from the camel would be very nice.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

wordancer said:


> What. I founf out last year, is that there is a certain breed(s) of sheep that actually shed their coats over a short time frame. Thus allowing the coat to be spun right off the sheep. I think it would be less traumatic than shearing.


That is so neat. Amazing everything there is to learn.


----------

